
Is Tesla on Track to Join the Elite S&P 500 Index This Year? - imartin2k
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-track-join-elite-p-135201063.html
======
Traster
>Tesla requires to report earnings in the next two quarters to become eligible
to be part of the S&P 500 before 2020.

Literally the only sentence of value in this article and it's not even
grammatically sound and misses the important point. It needs 4 profitable
quarters basically.

------
ncmncm
I will never understand why S&P didn't have its corporate license dissolved
and assets seized by the FTC or the SEC or whoever's job that is, in 2008, for
its role in enabling the Crash.

~~~
jdsully
They successfully argued the ratings where their opinions and therefore first
amendment protected. They have no duty to be accurate or even unbiased.

